# Anyone on the Isle of Man.



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This could be a long shot. I'm on the island until Sunday, if there is any members here we could meet up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

One of my oldest friends is from there!!! not that, that helps you at all. lol


----------

